# Woman want to control uncontrollable men



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

Woman want to control uncontrollable men - This is the ultimate truth which bridges blackpill and redpilled thinking.





This has occured due to 2 reasons:

*1. Decline in masculinity and Male SMV*




Can you blame woman for rating 80% of men below average on okaycupid? (1)The average male can benchpress 61KG on the benchpress for a 1RM. The average male has no sex appeal.
when you have a great selection of high SMV online, why would you logically settle for someone with no value?




 
*2. Woman realise their value*
Cope all you want. Average to below average woman have never had more SMV. The average woman (who is probably as unattractive as the average male is) recieves 15x the matches an average male does. Body positivity movement is further increasing the ego of girls. The Allmen and toxic masculinity movements are cucking vunerable men into becoming submissive and weak. 

"Strübel and Petrie (2016) demonstrated both genders of online daters suffer from increased body dissatisfaction, body shame, body monitoring, comparing oneself physically to others, and using media to guide perspective on appearance and attractiveness. However, only male online daters suffered from lower self-esteem, indicating differences in how the two genders experience online dating are leading to differences in mental health associated with its ongoing rise and growing prevalence."

*This brings me onto the statement: Woman want to control uncontrollable men.*
Biologically woman are caretakers and feminine, and men are meant to be masculine. However due to these 2 things, this dynamic is very rare. However, Woman still desire this relationship. Despite preaching equality and feminism, females are DISGUSTED by males who advocate for feminism. Woman desire uncontrollable men. They are sick of weak submissive dogs on tinder who worship them. They want an exciting relationship, rather than a friendship with an ugly guy.

_Things which make men uncontrollable are things which give men options. You cant control a man who has 3 other girls he could go too._
Face, Frame, Masculinity, Status, Height, Money, Success, Dark Triad

Think about the the following situtations:
1. Why do girls suddenly show a disinterest in you when you message them too much?
2. Why does a girl cheat on you and when you leave her cry about it and want you back?
3. Why does a girl shit test you?
4. Why does sex die after marriage

These are tests. They want to see if you are in control or if they can control you. As long as you are a high SMV male all your relationships will be successful if you are incontrol. But remember, once you lose control the relationship is over.

inspiration for this thread was from this thread, its the perfect example: @Zdeweilx 
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-ex-...-i-have-a-new-girlfriend.319366/#post-5401666
girl was attracted to the guy, they start dating and realises he is no longer in control and loses attraction and breaks up, 2weeks later he gets a new gf and is in control again and she is attracted to him again 


@OOGABOOGA @DatGuyYouLike


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Mar 20, 2021)

giga high iq post read evrry word


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2021)

another banger thread from tincel. mirin

one thing I have said to yubo whores (kinda cringe) but I talk to them about my roids and drug use (show them proof when they dont believe me) and even when they weren't interested in me before, their interest is piqued and they text back quick as fuck. from boring shitty conversation with slow replies to her wanting to snort coke off my cock, just be interesting theory tbh

one whore even said to me, 'i am leaving everyone on delivered but you idk why' 

kinda a brag but not trying to brag


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 20, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> another banger thread from tincel. mirin
> 
> one thing I have said to yubo whores (kinda cringe) but I talk to them about my roids and drug use (show them proof when they dont believe me) and even when they weren't interested in me before, their interest is piqued and they text back quick as fuck. from boring shitty conversation with slow replies to her wanting to snort coke off my cock, just be interesting theory tbh
> 
> ...


So steroids = low inhib = women interested?


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So steroids = low inhib = women interested?


most kids are just boring as fuck, maybe this works better for jbs because drugs and steroids are meh tier when you are older, but it works for them because they are pretty taboo, at least drugs above weed.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> another banger thread from tincel. mirin
> 
> one thing I have said to yubo whores (kinda cringe) but I talk to them about my roids and drug use (show them proof when they dont believe me) and even when they weren't interested in me before, their interest is piqued and they text back quick as fuck. from boring shitty conversation with slow replies to her wanting to snort coke off my cock, just be interesting theory tbh
> 
> ...


perfect example. average teenage guy is 5´7 with acne and is 50kg so you must have insane SMV from that alone. But if we disregard that aspect i think the positive response stems from this aswell.

Woman look for things to control men with. A girl finding out about your roid use and making you stop is her trying to control you. When you dont hide it and discuss it openly, they know that you have nothing to hide and nothing to be controlled with. You can read this thread which many people considered cucked. 
https://looksmax.org/threads/vulnerability-the-key-to-successful-relationships.288263/A strong man being vunerable is in control. It shows that you value yourself more than her perception of you. Nothing is more cucked imo than changing who you are and hiding it for a girl, that the opposite of being in control.


----------



## texascel (Mar 20, 2021)

Is It worth reading ?


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 20, 2021)

fuark your posts are amazin. teg me in your future posts tbh


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

realtime said:


> fuark your posts are amazin. follow bek tbh


JFL thats why you keep following and unfollowing me


----------



## texascel (Mar 20, 2021)

High IQ post
This Is why maxxing you smv is important too


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 20, 2021)

texascel said:


> Is It worth reading ?





texascel said:


> High IQ post
> This Is why maxxing you smv is important too


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> JFL thats why you keep following and unfollowing me


yes tbh


----------



## .👽. (Mar 20, 2021)

> They are sick of weak submissive dogs on tinder who worship them. They want an exciting relationship, rather than a friendship with an ugly guy.



So true man. Thats why more and more women want to be dominated and shit in sex. They are sick of simps worshipping them. They want to be abused not treated like queens (my last date legit told me she isnt a queen i should treat her like a hoe).

But we all know what no pussy does to a man.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 20, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> another banger thread from tincel. mirin
> 
> one thing I have said to yubo whores (kinda cringe) but I talk to them about my roids and drug use (show them proof when they dont believe me) and even when they weren't interested in me before, their interest is piqued and they text back quick as fuck. from boring shitty conversation with slow replies to her wanting to snort coke off my cock, just be interesting theory tbh
> 
> ...


Just some notes on what you wrote here:

1. As a general advice, texting with women is extremely detrimental. I mean literally any texting, be it snapchat, tinder, messenger etc. Their pussy just tries up fast af. Probably because you give them undivided attention when you should be doing something else. But something to consider

2. What you're talking about works for the same reason girls start dating gangbangers and other types of criminals. Dark triad, low inhib, high status. They want rulebreakers because it signals that they are high status, high T, high aggression. Taking steroids, doing drugs etc. is extremely attractive to younger girls especially.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

The mistake blackpillers and redpillers make is observing actions/traits that guys with successful relationships have, and assuming if they do that they will have similar results. Power and Control comes from the fundamental aspects of who you are. You need to realise that you must become a high value man to appear like a high value man.

Look at @Amnesia . Insanely good looking guy, and based as fuck. IIRC he is rich aswell and height frauds. Why cant he even date an average girl?
because he is fundamentally so out of control. He cant look in the mirror and he values the opinion of girls so much.

It essentially comes down knowing: I am high value and high value male are scarce and desired, I am the prize and i will do whatever I feel like since I know the girl knows this and also knows i have 10 other options, I dont need to feel attached and insecure since I know I could get whoever I want.

*The goal isnt to behave in a way that girls like you. The goal is to have such high value that girls like you regardless of how you behave.*


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> The mistake blackpillers and redpillers make is observing actions/traits that guys with successful relationships have, and assuming if they do that they will have similar results. Power and Control comes from the fundamental aspects of who you are. You need to realise that you must become a high value man to appear like a high value man.
> 
> Look at @Amnesia . Insanely good looking guy, and based as fuck. IIRC he is rich aswell and height frauds. Why cant he even date an average girl?
> because he is fundamentally so out of control. He cant look in the mirror and he values the opinion of girls so much.
> ...




A lot of it is misunderstanding the fundamental reason that many girls are using Tinder/Bumble. They are there just for validation and to flirt a bit but not actually serious about meetups so my ego has been getting bruised beyond control when I cant convert every single snapchat or number I get into a lay


I really need to step back and take a breather cause IRL when I meet girls I literally just get approached and told I am very GL almost every time


Online vs Real life is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT realities


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Mar 20, 2021)

Og high iq poster, missed your threads tbh


----------



## Preston (Mar 20, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> most kids are just boring as fuck, maybe this works better for jbs because drugs and steroids are meh tier when you are older, but it works for them because they are pretty taboo, at least drugs above weed.


Do you rlly do drugs rho?And ur roided?how's does ur physique look like?


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 20, 2021)

Amen brother


----------



## xefo (Mar 20, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Do you rlly do drugs rho?And ur roided?how's does ur physique look like?


yes and physique is pretty twinky ngl, but working out now


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 20, 2021)

You always gotta be on your toes. You can never get complacent. However, when a girl shit tests you too much it can signal something's very wrong witg her tiny little mind. It's a serious red flag. A woman will shit test you periodically throughout your life, however long you may be together, but it should die down in frequency after the initial stages of the relationship.


----------



## Merćer (Mar 20, 2021)

Pimps have this "i am the price" mentality, thats why they have whores humping their ass off everynight for him.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 20, 2021)

so, what to do?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lol at people saying this is high IQ.

14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what? lol. It's stating the obvious. Every guy now a days with an internet connection has learned this from the way they have outted themselves on social media and guys SHARING experiences with each other.

Women want drama like you want blowjobs. They can deal with not having any for a while, but after a while it starts getting a little boring and you need something more. Good, masculine, capable guys get left every day because they actually make things too good for their women. No dating coach will tell you this


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol at people saying this is high IQ.
> 
> 14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what? lol. It's stating the obvious. Every guy now a days with an internet connection has learned this from the way they have outted themselves on social media and guys SHARING experiences with each other.
> 
> Women want drama like you want blowjobs. They can deal with not having any for a while, but after a while it starts getting a little boring and you need something more. Good, masculine, capable guys get left every day because they actually make things too good for their women. No dating coach will tell you this


and if she wants drama how cann u make life too good for her explain

u gonna start drama by beating the shit outta her every other week?

masculine virtures.

but ded sirs explain.


----------



## gamma (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol at people saying this is high IQ.
> 
> 14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what? lol. It's stating the obvious. Every guy now a days with an internet connection has learned this from the way they have outted themselves on social media and guys SHARING experiences with each other.
> 
> Women want drama like you want blowjobs. They can deal with not having any for a while, but after a while it starts getting a little boring and you need something more. Good, masculine, capable guys get left every day because they actually make things too good for their women. No dating coach will tell you this


True, that's why women love to watch those shitty reality shows where people are always angry at each other creating drama


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> and if she wants drama how cann u make life too good for her explain
> 
> u gonna start drama by beating the shit outta her every other week?
> 
> ...



You don't get into relationships unless you have what it takes to attract and get involved with a non-western and non-feminist girl.

I suggest reading the Free Agent Lifestyle by Coach Greg Adams.

Sleep with women who you have chemistry with and have a high probability of not carrying something, in meaning they don't look like they are a fuck girl. Avoid relationships, but keep your head open to someone who is a good candidate. Get yourself constantly tested.

I don't agree with doing backflips just to get a feminist who is going to moan and annoy you daily. Grow yourself for you first and foremost and if bitches happen to buy who you are as a person in the world then they'll come. Just don't commit to a relationship if she holds liberal minded views. Because it won't work. Even trad girls love drama, but they are more aware of their own nature as a female, so tame it.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You don't get into relationships unless you have what it takes to attract and get involved with a non-western and non-feminist girl.
> 
> I suggest reading the Free Agent Lifestyle by Coach Greg Adams.
> 
> ...


thanks for the explanation bro, appreciate it.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol at people saying this is high IQ.
> 
> 14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what? lol. It's stating the obvious. Every guy now a days with an internet connection has learned this from the way they have outted themselves on social media and guys SHARING experiences with each other.
> 
> Women want drama like you want blowjobs. They can deal with not having any for a while, but after a while it starts getting a little boring and you need something more. Good, masculine, capable guys get left every day because they actually make things too good for their women. No dating coach will tell you this


You said you blocked me but I enjoy knowing I still live in your head rent free.
"14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what?" - Wtf are you saying?


MakinItHappen said:


> You don't get into relationships unless you have what it takes to attract and get involved with a non-western and non-feminist girl.
> 
> I suggest reading the Free Agent Lifestyle by Coach Greg Adams.
> 
> Sleep with women who you have chemistry with and have a high probability of not carrying something, in meaning they don't look like they are a fuck girl. Avoid relationships, but keep your head open to someone who is a good candidate. Get yourself constantly tested.


Your advice is basically: you cant get in relationship without being attractive, and that you should sleep with non-western non-feminst girls who you like and who look like they dont have stds.

if my post is stating the obvious then what is your advice? 

You got triggered by my post because you are not a high value male. You are 30 years old, every video you post you become more delusional talking about how you are going to ascend without actually doing anything. You have a bad face, body, height, and lack social status and money. People can see through you and thats why you rot here.


----------



## Madhate (Mar 20, 2021)

almost forgot water was wet, thanks op


----------



## reptiles (Mar 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of it is misunderstanding the fundamental reason that many girls are using Tinder/Bumble. They are there just for validation and to flirt a bit but not actually serious about meetups so my ego has been getting bruised beyond control when I cant convert every single snapchat or number I get into a lay
> 
> 
> I really need to step back and take a breather cause IRL when I meet girls I literally just get approached and told I am very GL almost every time
> ...




You get approached cause your an irl 8 o 9 out of 10 online it's different because women only message the creme de la creme but irl your like a full on 9 probably


----------



## Selinity (Mar 20, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You get approached cause your an irl 8 o 9 out of 10 online it's different because women only message the creme de la creme but irl your like a full on 9 probably


Have you seen Amnesia's pics?

He's an irl 7.5-->8 out of ten.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 20, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Have you seen Amnesia's pics?
> 
> He's an irl 7.5-->8 out of ten.




Yeah i have irl wise he might be a 9 depending on what location he is at also note the pics he posts are distorted


----------



## Selinity (Mar 20, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Yeah i have irl wise he might be a 9 depending on what location he is at also note the pics he posts are distorted


I look a good looks point higher in the mirror compared to selfies.

Legit?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 20, 2021)

Selinity said:


> I look a good looks point higher in the mirror compared to selfies.
> 
> Legit?




YOU LOOK BETTER in real life than in pics inherently because the lense quality can't capture your full face


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lol I thought this was the OP. Coz I have that penis on block. Just realised.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol I thought this was the OP. Coz I have that penis on block. Just realised.
> 
> View attachment 1051881



I was wondering lol


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Much better thread anyway:

https://looksmax.org/threads/women-want-drama-like-you-want-blowjobs.319432/#post-5402863


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Mar 20, 2021)

reptiles said:


> You get approached cause your an irl 8 o 9 out of 10 online it's different because women only message the creme de la creme but irl your like a full on 9 probably


Could be lack of quality photos as well. As most Instagram Chads have professional/staged pics too. People think think Chad doesn’t compete and just lays on his ass all day but they are mistaken. The top of the top Chads want to keep their looks privileges lol


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 20, 2021)

First time I don't reply 0, good thread don't kys


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> You said you blocked me but I enjoy knowing I still live in your head rent free.





tincelw said:


> You got triggered by my post because you are not a high value male. You are 30 years old, every video you post you become more delusional talking about how you are going to ascend without actually doing anything. You have a bad face, body, height, and lack social status and money. People can see through you and thats why you rot here.


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol I thought this was the OP. Coz I have that penis on block. Just realised.
> 
> View attachment 1051881


Makes no sense whatsoever, in order to be able to read the thread, you would have had to click "Show ignored content" and then you would have seen who the OP was lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Cain said:


> Makes no sense whatsoever, in order to be able to read the thread, you would have had to click "Show ignored content" and then you would have seen who the OP was lol.



No.

Read it you midwit mediocre passenger in the world. Turn your awareness on.

"14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what?"





Then see the second post. I saw the thread and clicked on it and saw this. (Scarface avatar, 14k posts)





That dude that's made the thread is a fucking idiot anyway tho and lol at him adding 1 to my age to make it seem like I am nowhere in life, when I've fucked more bitches than him and actually have a career. While he's a subhuman Romanian with nothing going for him in the western world.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> No.
> 
> Read it you midwit mediocre passenger in the world. Turn your awareness on.
> 
> ...



I thought he was shit-posting lol and degens were giving him credit coz he was a popular member who hadn't been around for a while or something.


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> "14,000 post and Scarface avatar halo or what?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me how @lifestyle21873's post count and avi was any relevant to the point you made.
The only possible way to interpret that sentence was that you were attributing the fact that people considered this a high IQ thread to his high post count and Scarface avi halo, which would make sense if the OP was @lifestyle21873 and not @tincelw.

@lifestyle21873 doesn't even have 14000 posts tho, that is his reputation lmao.


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I thought he was shit-posting lol and degens were giving him credit coz he was a popular member who hadn't been around for a while or something.
> 
> View attachment 1051928


So you thought that post was actually the OP when you posted the first comment or what?


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> That dude that's made the thread is a fucking idiot anyway tho and lol at him adding 1 to my age to make it seem like I am nowhere in life, when I've fucked more bitches than him and actually have a career. While he's a subhuman Romanian with nothing going for him in the western world.


Im not from romania, im also not subhuman or 5´4 as you said in the past. Regardless we are both being hypocritical, making posts on masculinity while arguing with each other on an online forum. No need to continue the argument imo


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 20, 2021)

Cain said:


> Tell me how @lifestyle21873's post count and avi was any relevant to the point you made.
> The only possible way to interpret that sentence was that you were attributing the fact that people considered this a high IQ thread to his high post count and Scarface avi halo, which would make sense if the OP was @lifestyle21873 and not @tincelw.
> 
> @lifestyle21873 doesn't even have 14000 posts tho, that is his reputation lmao.



Not watering myself down for a low IQ alt troll account from a nihilistic nobody going nowhere in life and catching dopamine thrills off an internet message-board forum

March 6th 2021





Say hello to the block.

You're as phoney AND jealous as the 5'4 dwarflet OP lol


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Mar 20, 2021)

Cain said:


> Tell me how @lifestyle21873's post count and avi was any relevant to the point you made.
> The only possible way to interpret that sentence was that you were attributing the fact that people considered this a high IQ thread to his high post count and Scarface avi halo, which would make sense if the OP was @lifestyle21873 and not @tincelw.
> 
> @lifestyle21873 doesn't even have 14000 posts tho, that is his reputation lmao.


Lmfao why the fuck was I even mentioned I didnt even talk to him


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Not watering myself down for a low IQ alt troll account from a nihilistic nobody going nowhere in life and catching dopamine thrills off an internet message-board forum
> 
> March 6th 2021
> 
> ...


Damn I really triggered you, nice projection tho, you are the one spamming your abhorrent face in this forum like an absolute attention whore.



MakinItHappen said:


> You're as phoney as the 5'4 dwarflet OP lol


Dude you are 5'8", you are not in position to mock other people because of their heights.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol I thought this was the OP. Coz I have that penis on block. Just realised.
> 
> View attachment 1051881


what the fuck have i done to you fucking indian cuck faggot gay model


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Dark Triad


to add.
Only naricsism, was proven to show a positive correlations, with sexual partners,
Machievalinism and Socipathy; didn't show positive correcaltion



tincelw said:


> successful if you are incontrol. But remember, once you lose control the relationship is over.


i in general agree.
Being very controlling man, and hyper sensitive about being the on ein control; is actually bad/weak I notice.
So overall, be in control. But if in certain erea's or things of specific situation, she is in control. can let happen now and than. imo. No need to be super strict about it, in all situations.

Being super control freak. Looks insecure to an outsider also.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 20, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Being very controlling man, and hyper sensitive about being the on ein control; is actually bad/weak I notice.
> So overall, be in control. But if in certain erea's or things of specific situation, she is in control. can let happen now and than. imo. No need to be super strict about it, in all situations.


yeah. IMO a control freak is actually not in control at all. He needs to overcompensate for this by acting like a beta and screaming and shouting.
For example if you check your girlfriends phone everyday for messages to see if she is cheating. You are control freak but you have no actual control. Real chad doesnt even need to check her messages since he knows shes not going to cheat. that imo the difference between acting like you are in control and actually being in control.


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 20, 2021)

this is why they like fuckboys jfl its easy to tell. they think that theyre gonna be the ones that r gonna change him and when they realize they cant they leave jfl


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Woman want to control uncontrollable men - This is the ultimate truth which bridges blackpill and redpilled thinking.
> View attachment 1051605
> 
> This has occured due to 2 reasons:
> ...


Top tier thread. Please tag in future posts (even tho I’m a grey 😠)


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 20, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Not watering myself down for a low IQ alt troll account from a nihilistic nobody going nowhere in life and catching dopamine thrills off an internet message-board forum
> 
> March 6th 2021
> View attachment 1051952
> ...


Seriously bro why are you so combative? You’re not really adding to the discussion.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 20, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Seriously bro why are you so combative? You’re not really adding to the discussion.


Indeed. This is normal behaviour for @MakinItHappen 

He loves to argue. He thrives on anger


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of it is misunderstanding the fundamental reason that many girls are using Tinder/Bumble. They are there just for validation and to flirt a bit but not actually serious about meetups so my ego has been getting bruised beyond control when I cant convert every single snapchat or number I get into a lay
> 
> 
> I really need to step back and take a breather cause IRL when I meet girls I literally just get approached and told I am very GL almost every time
> ...


This is very true.

I remember back in 2018 when I was trying my absolute hardest to slay. If I went out clubbing, I would easily pull women home with 100% success rate. On tinder however, I got crazy amount of matches but the success-rate was probably more like 20%. What I learned was:

1. Many are on tinder just for validation, possibly in relationship even
2. Their pussies dry up extremely fast through any texting exchange. No amount of "text game" can save you from her losing interest through any means of texting

The largest factor though is that I believe the fact that you have already "admitted" that you're interested through matching with her takes away a lot of her interest. Tinder functions in a way that considering how many matches girls gets, it automatically puts the man in the "chase" position. This is obviously a massive turn off. 

I got the best success through Tinder via essentially instantly asking to meet up at my or her place (insinuating sex first meeting), and if they werent immediately responsive, I just ghosted them. Even then, overcoming the challenges of tindering is just a huge uphill battle. I ended up deleting the app and just use clubbing to get a good rotation of booty calls.


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 20, 2021)

Great thread. Women want chads who are submissive & beta which rarely happens. 

Either share the guy or settle with the safe beta


----------



## ascentium (Mar 23, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> A lot of it is misunderstanding the fundamental reason that many girls are using Tinder/Bumble. They are there just for validation and to flirt a bit but not actually serious about meetups so my ego has been getting bruised beyond control when I cant convert every single snapchat or number I get into a lay
> 
> 
> I really need to step back and take a breather cause IRL when I meet girls I literally just get approached and told I am very GL almost every time
> ...



looks theory died.


----------

